# New Acquisition - Gem tang



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Video showing new acquisitions and other fish in my tank.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow,,,,,nice tank and fish. The wrasse is he not nasty guy, if am not wrong.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

loonie said:


> Wow,,,,,nice tank and fish. The wrasse is he not nasty guy, if am not wrong.


No problems with the wrasse at all - keeps to himself. I thought there may be a bit of aggression with the six-line but no issues at all


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Sick!!!!!!


----------



## jfsjr17 (Mar 26, 2014)

The gem tank is stunning as all of your fish. The tank is tangtastic.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Great collection. What's the size of your tank to keep fish happy like that?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

its around 300g - 84 x28 x 30


----------

